# Spamer und Spamkiller



## crimbler (6. August 2003)

Hallo Leute nimmt mich wunder was ihr von folgendem Bericht haltet.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,260065,00.html

Kurz gesagt geht es darin darum, dass dubiose Spamkiller Firmen, Services anbieten (Do Not Spamliste) gegen gebühr natürlich und dafür ein Teil der Gebühr an die Spamer auszahlen, damit diese jene Mitglieder nicht Spamen.
Reiner Betrug würd ich mal sagen.
Was meint ihr?

Grüsse
Crimbler


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (6. August 2003)

naja, war ja früher oder später zu erwarten. 

hört sich fast so an wie die Geschichte, daß Hersteller von Anti-Viren-Software auch Programmierer beschäftigen, die Viren programmieren, nur damit man nachher wieder ein neues Update verkaufen kann ........... (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob an diesem Gerücht wirklich was dran ist, hab das nur mal gehört irgendwo)


Dunsti


----------

